# Toro on eBay....



## crammit442 (Feb 6, 2016)

Where does this stack up in Toro's lineup of two stroke single stage machines? It looks like it would be pretty serious, but I don't know. Assuming I was able to get it at somewhere near the opening price, what do the experts here have to say? Thanks in advance!
Charles

Snow Blower Toro Snow Commander in New Jersey | eBay


----------



## kNewc (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you end up getting it? As long as it has the augers and you aren't getting more than a foot of snow at a time you'll love it! Mine goes through snow as tall as the case with 0 issues. Although if you have higher temps and the snow gets "heavy" you'll have some issues. They are great little machines you'll like it.


----------



## crammit442 (Feb 6, 2016)

I didn't end up buying it. After doing a little more research, it's a bit on the heavy side for my wife to lift by herself. I think a 2450 or 3650 would be more appropriate. We have a snow removal svc and this will just be for sideways at commercial properties when the two stage machines aren't needed. I appreciate the info though. Thanks. 
Charles


----------

